# NACA (Northern Alberta Canine Association) 2011 Show (Edmonton) - June 3-6



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Practice outside in grass, bring lots of water, some chairs to sit in ringside, and everything else you'll need to groom pre-show. Have fun!!!


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you very much CC. You were the only one out of all the members here, that took a couple of minutes to offer some helpful advice.

Hopefully when we get to the show, people there will be a little more helpful to a beginner, than the members here.

Cheers. :wave:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Hope you hyave fun this weekend! How'd it go?

I assume that your breeder told you what else you needed to bring to get ready. When you get there to set up (several hours early, let Rylee get used to sounds, smells, etc) find your breeder's set up or the golden people or ppl from handling class. Bring a squirt bottle with water to wet Rylee down, a blow dryer, and some towels. Snacks for you, special treats for the dog, a cooler with lunch or $ to buy something, MINTS to cover up wife's adrenaline (nerves).


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Just found this post...

Bring poop bags, training food, lint roller, water, water bowl, crate, show collar & lead, spending money, change of clothes, grooming table, blow dryer, grooming supplies, toys, camera....

Also remember to breathe and to have fun. So have fun regardless--congratulate the winner and meet new people.

Good luck today and tomorrow. Shows are lots of fun!


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Hope you hyave fun this weekend! How'd it go?
> 
> I assume that your breeder told you what else you needed to bring to get ready. When you get there to set up (several hours early, let Rylee get used to sounds, smells, etc) find your breeder's set up or the golden people or ppl from handling class. Bring a squirt bottle with water to wet Rylee down, a blow dryer, and some towels. Snacks for you, special treats for the dog, a cooler with lunch or $ to buy something, MINTS to cover up wife's adrenaline (nerves).


Everyone had fun this weekend... well maybe not so much fun on Saturday... it rained all day Friday and Friday night and when we woke up Friday morning the sky was grey and it was only a couple of degrees above freezing!! brrrrr...

Got up at 5:30 am Saturday morning (Ryley was showing at about 9:15 am) and headed off to the show at 7:30 am. We got there and immediately unpacked the Jeep of all the gear we figured we would need.. crate, grooming table (I made this myself btw... saved me a lot of $$$ from buying one), grooming arm, grooming combs, brushes, drinking water, treats, water, water pail, water squirt bottle, towels, food (for the dog and us), hair dryer (although since it was an outdoor show and we didn't have our own generator, it wasn't much help), and our 10x10 grooming shelter/tent, and most importantly, the dog.

After we got everything set up we figured we should take Ryley for a good walk around the show to get him used to everything. Unfortunately he was so full of energy we should have run him around the show a few times.
Needless to say he ended up bouncing and prancing around the ring and just wasn't very cooperative at all. He did much better at practice which were always in the evening when he didn't have as much energy. Anyways, he did end up with a blue ribbon.. but that was by default since he was the only one entered in his class (Sr Puppy male 9-12 mos age). There were a total of 6 males entered in all the classes (not counting the Specials (Champions)). There were 17 GR's entered of which 2 were Champions.

Ryley basically did the same thing on the second day (Sunday) although he was a bit better behaved. I can definitely see there is lots of work ahead. You can really see how much better the more experience dogs performed.... and of course nothing beats experience when you're a handler. Also the weather was much better!

Ryley did get a lot of compliments at the show from other owners and from one very experience professional handler. He just has to grow a little bit more and gain some more experience.

My wife had a good time.. she was nervous of course and having Ryley acting up didn't help much... but they made it through the weekend and are looking forward to the next show in mid July.

Overall we had a pretty good time. After the show on Saturday we went out for dinner where we had surf and turf (steak and a seafood platter... lobster, king crab, and shrimp) and we saved some steak for Ryley as a treat. He LIKED that!

Here's a couple of pics from Sunday's competition...


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

GoldenSail said:


> Just found this post...
> 
> Bring poop bags, training food, lint roller, water, water bowl, crate, show collar & lead, spending money, change of clothes, grooming table, blow dryer, grooming supplies, toys, camera....
> 
> ...


Yep... we brought all that stuff.. except for the lint brush. ... good idea.

We also brought Ryleys CKC registration certificate because we didn't know if they would ask for his papers... they didn't (were newbies... what do we know).

I see that a lot of people brought generators so they can have access to electricity (for hair dryers) in an outdoor show. I'm not sure if I'm prepared to shell out $$$ for a generator though.... I'll have to think about it. We did bring a hair dryer which we used on him in our hotel room. However if he got wet at the show the best we could do was towel him off and hope for the best.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Just seeing this now, glad you had fun. Now you have an idea of what to expect! When are you entering again? If it's local I might have to come watch!

Lana


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Bender said:


> Just seeing this now, glad you had fun. Now you have an idea of what to expect! When are you entering again? If it's local I might have to come watch!
> 
> Lana


We are going to enter the Evelyn Kenny Kennel & Obedience Club show (7/15-7/17)
Springbank Park For All Seasons 
32224A Springbank Road SW
Calgary


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

looks like you guys had a great weekend! Ryley looks like he behaved pretty well when the judge went over him!


----------

